# Steve Madden Sussexx shoes



## Geek2 (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm loving these Steve Madden sussexx shoes but I'm trying to be good and not shop right now. They are on sale for $79 and I'm always looking for sales. Sigh...I need to stop window shopping online!


----------



## jeanarick (Mar 20, 2011)

I think they're really pretty and you could wear them with so many different outfits. For only $79 I think they're a bargain!


----------



## llehsal (Mar 20, 2011)

I LOVE these!!!!!!  OMG I need to get off makeup and upgrade my wardrobe!!


----------



## Sylean (Mar 27, 2011)

Those are so gorgeous! And for the price! Bargain!


----------

